# Betta Tank Setup With Plants?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, so I have decided it would be a nice addition to have a betta setup. I went out and bought a 7 gallon tank but need some help on how to set it up. Would it be ok to just fill it up, add a heater & filter and then a bit of safewater and then add one the next day?? As I heard you can get them whenever as they dont need the best water quality...
Also I would like to add a few plants, such as Java Fern, would this be ok in a 7 gallon or does it get too wild??
One more thing, I was wondering if I could add anything else in there, such as some type of catfish...maybe a few pygmy corys? 

Thanks, Nat


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone? :S


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say you could have a couple of pygmys. Although they do better in bigger groups.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

I've currently only got a sorority of female bettas in a 7g tank, but the general rule with bettas is don't get any tank mates that will rival their colours. I'd also avoid any barbs as they're nippy, and any angels as they're easy to bite.

Anything else is trial and error


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Read up on cycling. ammonia will kill or damage fish no matter how hardy they are supposed to be.


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

In saying that, I've put fighters into water straight from the tap before in an emergency situation. Still going strong. They're always much happier in cycled water though. I only usually leave it for a day or so.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 betta is 7 gallons isn't much of a load and I'm sure you can 'seed' the filter from another tank's. I've heard of keeping betta with pygmy cories. But the pygmies I've seen for sale are small enough to go down a betta's throat. I wonder is you should get them first and grow them up a bit.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Betta fish are pretty hardy but not cycling the tank can hurt them too, as well as kill them, just like any other fish.


----------

